# what cuts to order?



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a dairy wether and buckling that I am thinking I will take to slaughter. They are both small and not especially heavy. The wether is probably pushing 80lbs but the buckling is maybe 45. I have no idea how to go about this, but I did find a place to take them. What cuts should I have them do for a small goat? I have never eaten goat but I have eaten every game meat out there and these guys have had a much cushier life that the deer/antelope/kudu/elk etc that we often eat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I get all the usual cuts. The small one you may want to just do ground.


----------



## Valorie Craig (Aug 19, 2017)

Okay, gonna sound stupid here cause I have never taken a goat to slaughter, but may soon do that. What are the "usual" cuts? I have always felt a little uncomfortable when the butcher asks what cuts do you want. Well, I don't know, what are my options? Please don't laugh, I'm really serious here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would ask your butcher. But chops, steaks, roasts and ground. They will ask if you want ribs.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I have had goat summer sausage and it was delicious! I agree with the above - roast, tenderloin, chops and ground would be my choice.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

After 35 years in goats, I finally bit the bullet and took a buck kid to slaughter. I hadn't a clue what cuts or anything. I just told them to do whatever most people do! lol. They asked me what I do the most with the meat I buy. I told them simple, easy stuff- stews, burgers, marinating in BBQ sauce, etc. I got a variety of chops, ground, stew and ribs. Worked out awesomely for me.


----------



## Pecansandies (Jun 16, 2017)

flatmountain said:


> I have a dairy wether and buckling that I am thinking I will take to slaughter. They are both small and not especially heavy. The wether is probably pushing 80lbs but the buckling is maybe 45. I have no idea how to go about this, but I did find a place to take them. What cuts should I have them do for a small goat? I have never eaten goat but I have eaten every game meat out there and these guys have had a much cushier life that the deer/antelope/kudu/elk etc that we often eat.


What are they going to charge you to process the goats? A locker that was near me and closed its doors used to charge $75/each flat rate for a goat. The only one close to me now charges $45/each + $0.91/lb.



ksalvagno said:


> I would ask your butcher. But chops, steaks, roasts and ground. They will ask if you want ribs.


If I can piggyback on this thread for just a second - would your answer be the same for a 3-4 year old nanny (as opposed to wethers)? Or would you ground everything..


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Not to thread jerk your post, but what does goat tastes like? I would hate to butcher one of mine only to find out I can't stand the taste.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I put a 6 yr old in the freezer and got all the same things. You have to be careful cooking goat. It was a little more tough than a 1 yr old, but we just did the extra marinade and stuff to make it tender.

Tastes similar to alpaca.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It tastes pretty similar to Caribou. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

goathiker said:


> It tastes pretty similar to Caribou.


Yeah, Duh. This is the funniest thing I've read today. I'm still laughing. Thanks Goathiker.

To the earlier questioner, It...depends...on what you are eating. It tastes similar to all red meat animals of the same age/condition as yours. and a weanling kid is going to taste different from a 10 year old buck, just like a weanling lamb is different from a 10 year old ram, and a weanling calf will be different from a 10 year old bull. Do you see what I'm getting at? The kid, lamb, and calf will taste about the same, and the adult uncastrated males of the same species will taste about the same, but they WON'T taste like the youngsters.

I can guarantee only one thing, it will NOT taste like chicken, or fish.

Caribou? Yes. LOL. I LOVE that answer.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Valorie Craig said:


> Okay, gonna sound stupid here cause I have never taken a goat to slaughter, but may soon do that. What are the "usual" cuts? I have always felt a little uncomfortable when the butcher asks what cuts do you want. Well, I don't know, what are my options? Please don't laugh, I'm really serious here.


This is exactly my thought!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I find that the meat I get from my bucklings (shipped at around 7 months or so of age) tastes closer to venison than beef or lamb/mutton. 

Because goat meat does not have marbling like beef, you need to either marinate it or cook it slowly with moisture (water, wine, juice etc). I let it marinate at least 24 hours, usually longer because I forget it's in the fridge. (duh) 

Goat meat is the most popular meat eaten world wide (or so the reports say) so it must have something going for it. It's much healthier than other red meats and even some poultry! It's also much more economical to raise than beef.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Yeah, Duh. This is the funniest thing I've read today. I'm still laughing. Thanks Goathiker.


The only funny thing is that I was completely serious. 
Caribou is a lighter venison that doesn't have the wild taste of elk or black tail deer. More like mule deer calf but, not as fatty.

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Goat is less "gamey" than lamb. To me anyhow. I had a 2 yr old boer doe done once. Some of the cuts were a little more tough, especially the roasts. The chops and ground were great though


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

goathiker said:


> The only funny thing is that I was completely serious.
> Caribou is a lighter venison that doesn't have the wild taste of elk or black tail deer. More like mule deer calf but, not as fatty.


I was only laughing because so many of us do not have the palate needed for your differentiations, NOT because you can differentiate. I personally would love to have a peek at your recipes!

Where I live, there are 2 meat tastes. Chicken....and everything else.

I was ONLY laughing at my mental picture of MYSELF (here) saying, "It tastes like Caribou." and the blank stares I would get.

I promise, goathiker, I was NOT laughing at you.


goathiker said:


> The only funny thing is that I was completely serious.
> Caribou is a lighter venison that doesn't have the wild taste of elk or black tail deer. More like mule deer calf but, not as fatty.
> 
> In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king.
> ...


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Not to steal this thread but I forgot to whether my boys and now the elastrator wont fit, Ive been planning on using them for meat will them being bucks change the flavor of the meat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as the processor knows what he is doing it should be alright. But there is a chance it will taste bucky.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I personally like stronger tastes in all my food. For instance, I like arugula and kale MUCH more than I like iceburg lettuce. But to me it sounds like your boy (s) are still quite young, (you just forgot to wether them, not you've used them as bucks for a couple of years) So as it stands, I don't think you have much to worry about. That said, a burdizzo or calicrate bander is still an option for you...


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Whats a callicrate bander? We only have an elastrator, unfortunately i kept putting off banding. Wasn't sure when to slaughter them and thought they would be gone before fall


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This might help you visualize? I've never used them. Some here really like them.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Kelsie, there's a larger bander available. I had to buy one when I didn't sell a buck and ended up wethering him at 8 months.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------

